# Invisible Yard Fence



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I installed one of these when I got two Brit pups three years ago. When I remove their collars and take them pheasant hunting, I put remote collars on them. They act like two "robots" while in the weedy fields and won't venture very far from me-if at all! Whenever we enter a woodlot, they hunt very well and usually within shooting distance! I'm thinking the remote collar, the open woods, somehow is contributing to this behavior. They are housedogs and "momma's girls" and she would not hear of getting rid of them so I have a predicament! Anyone ever have a similar situation? (Fortunately, I have an older Brit that never needed the IYF collar and hunts very well but she has a bad leg and can't be hunted more than a couple hours.)


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

how'd they hunt before you got the e fence? I've been around a lot of bird dogs and some just don't want to range away. I've seen severe cases where people will get a wime or vizla that won't go more than 10 feet away, not much u can do with that. 
if your dogs used to hunt at a good range i would suggest possibly leaving the e collar on them for a day or two before you plan on hunting, then when you take off the fence collar they might not think about the other collar already being on???? 

if they have never been long range dogs, or this is the first you've hunted them then good luck cause not much you can do to get em out. on a side note, ohio phez fields are very trying on young dogs because the grass is so high and thick, if you have short legged brits it could be hard on them to range in such thick mess. The good thing is that if they are staying within 40 yrds or so you should always have a shot. good luck.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

another thought is that when in the field if the dogs won't leave your side, just stop moving. Let them get bored until they feel like hunting. Also, don't be to harsh on that field correction


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

what happens if you leave the collars off when you hunt??..............or at least leave the collar off one of them............


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Since we had a couple dogs hit on the road out front over the years, we put the fence in when we first got them so they've always had collars on of some sort. I've had a lot of Brits(37 yrs. worth) and never had one that wouldn't hunt good(where ever I took them, grouse and pheas.)-after a couple seasons anyway. I never used collars on any(in yard or field type) before these two, and the collars are the only thing I can point to that's different. I might try leaving the remote collars off in the field and see what happens. One of these two was the pick of the litter from a breeder/trialer in Geauga cty. who I have owned two previously from his line and they were both fantastic hunters.


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

I wish I had your problem.  My 1 year old Brit has a tendency to bolt when I get her out in the grouse woods. I'm hoping maturity and whistle-training will help. If not, I guess I'll have to pick up an e-collar.


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

I had a similar sitution. We installed an invisible fence for our Lab puppy and he learned the boundary's of the fence very fast. At about 4-months i started with the elctric hunting collar and video from George Hickox and it was a total failure. Everytime he felt the Stimulation he would Sit Down or jolt backwards, thinking that the was going over the property boundary. The minute I put the collar on him he was a different dog, had no desire to hunt so i returned product to Cabelas. He's a very melow dog so that surely could have made a difference.
The one thing i did not try was to place the collar around his belly like they do for a lot of pointing breeds. The correctin would be in a different spot that what he's used to for the fence and it might work. Give it a try. The video for George Hickox is definatley a good learning tool!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info. The lab scenario sounds kinda like what I'm experiencing. Going out tomorrow(Sat) . Will try them without any e collar. But will take a long lead in case they decide to go completely wild!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, we got two birds Sat. The old dog(with the aggressive fatty tumor on her back leg!) had a good day. The two younger ones did a "little" better in the fields with only bells on their collar. They hunted like champs again in the wooded areas. I think they just need LOTS more of field work, and I'll be doing that for the next couple months.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Went Tuesday morning the 17th for a few hours. No birds but those two pups hunted like they knew what they were doing. No collars, just bells but no ranging problems! Look out Thanksgiving morning!!


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

Good to hear. If you do run into ranging problems I've had good luck training with a wistle to help with staying close. For exmaple, two short blasts means change direction or alter course and then a long and short means 'come'. 

Practiced in the yard for a long time with treats and reterieves and also used a lot of hand signals with the two short blasts.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Been out a couple more times. Not many birds about but the two younger dogs are hunting much better with just the bells on.(Still have a remote on the old dog.) They respond fairly well to the whistle and don't range too far(well, occasionally they get "nearly" out of sight) but I hack them back in and all is good for abt. fifeen minutes and off they go again. I have to constantly monitor them. (I better not loose one of them or I can't go back home!!)


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Got to love it! Im on my 4th lab and it being half beagle(stray) The first black I put up a elect fence because of traffic,woods and didnt want it on a chain. Best thing I ever did. Didnt use any collar hunting with her but a whistle works just to turn them. Now Im spending most my time trying to house break a beagle! Sometimes dogs lose track of themselves and need reminded of behavoirs. Using a lead dog works well too. Happy hunting bud!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks, Bob. You too.


----------

